# M Toulouse Dressage Saddles?



## SaraM (Feb 14, 2014)

Honestly, if you have the chance, you need to go somewhere with a hundred dressage saddles. Forget about names, and just sit in them until one feels perfect. I've ridden in some of those, but theres a huge amount of factors that go into whether you'd like it or not.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I think Passier makes a really solid Dressage saddle, but I agree with the above. Go and try saddles, and see which one you like best.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

I had a Toulouse jumping saddle, and while I really liked it when I first got it, I found the leather to be delicate and it did not wear super well. I liked the Genesis tree and think it's great if you plan on riding one horse whose back may change a little, but it will not let you ride many different horses unless their back shape is pretty similar. I was pretty disappointed when I found out just how many horses it did not fit. Once I decided it didn't work for me, I had a pretty hard time selling it. I do not think I would buy one again. I'd recommend you get a high quality wool flocked saddle fit to your horse. Buy used if you need to for budget reasons, but get something that is of European/American make, not off an assembly line in South America or India. M Toulouse doesn't have the best reputation for quality and I really don't think they last. The Passier I got in its place, on the other hand, was made in Germany in 1971 and is still in spectacular shape.


----------

